# amplificador de 24 v



## makicho (Ago 17, 2007)

Hola llevo tiempo leyendo su foro y es espectacular 

Ahora una pregunta instale en mi auto una segunda batería o sea puedo tener 24 v pero no encuentro un amplificador con ese voltaje si me pudieran ayudar se los agradecería mucho 

Un saludo desde chile


----------



## zopilote (Ago 18, 2007)

Ni que fuera el Foro la enciclopedia Británica. Tardaste mucho en manifestarte, en buena hora.
Si lo que quieres es armarte un amplificador para 24VDC, pues simplemente hecha mano de todos los amplificador que soporten +/- VDC 6  a  +/- 18 ( ya se que son de fuente de punto medio). Lo que vas ha ser es alimentar estos amplificador solo com +24v, y casi todos los amplificador que usan fuente +/- Vdc sirven para tu proposito(tienes los TDA2030, TDA2050,LM1875 , LM3875  y los amplificador  a  transistores   ).  Lo único parecido que tienen todos es que obtendras  unos respetables 15W, para aumentar la potencia lo tendras que colocar en modo puente.
  Estos integrados en sus datasheet dan un esquema de fuente simple (24v), lo consigues y lo implementas. Ahora si no eres un diestro en fabricar tus placas te envío esto y si no estas satisfecho con la potencia, armate está bestia, que es un Kit muy vendido y lo usan a 24v.   


-----------------
    zopilote


----------



## makicho (Ago 18, 2007)

Gracias  por los datos y si es casi como una gran enciclopedia es por eso que cada vez que quería hacer una pregunta la respuesta esta entre las paginas del foro y me solucionaban el problema (leo todos los días el foro pero no escribo mucho) mala costumbre , pero las soluciones a mis dudas están aquí solo hay que buscar

Zopilote gracias por el amplificador de 200w es justo lo que necesito porque tengo armado uno de 2x40 w con tda  este amplificador lo armaste 

Saludos de chile a los amigos del Peru


----------



## zopilote (Ago 18, 2007)

Claro que lo arme, y no solo eso sino que consegui el diagrama original en la revista que salio  en Elektor de los años 80´s (realmente viejo). Lo diseñe como estaba y lo muniaturicé para Stereo.


----------



## makicho (Ago 18, 2007)

Zopilote  muy buena tu diseño es lo que necesito para levantar un woofer en de 15” y 350 w 8 ohm en el auto con 24 v aprovechándome de tu buena voluntad no tienes por ay un diagrama de crossover para bajos 


El diagrama que encontré es este no se como andará con este amplificador

Gracias makicho


----------



## zopilote (Ago 18, 2007)

Ah, una de pablin, no se? Cada vez que ármo uno de sus kit me sale más caro, pues tengo que afinarlo o construirme otro. Voy a ver que te paso. Tal vez un filtro Linkwitz  he leido que es lo mejor para superbajos.  


---------------
  zopilote


Pd.    animo,  chao


----------



## zopilote (Dic 31, 2007)

Hola miguelca53 , te paso los datos del amplificador.
 Puedes usar los transistores que prefieras.
   BD250, TIP2955 , BD912  ...
   BD249,TIP3055 , BD911   ...




-------------
  zopilote


----------



## Andres Vergara (Oct 23, 2008)

Creo que encontré una pista cortada en el ultimo PCB (RUSO?o algo así, no entiendo el idioma  )
Paso el error a ver si alguien lo quiere revisar.
Saludos


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 23, 2008)

hola , estuve revisando y para mi no es un error, recien traduje el texto con google traductor y el idioma es polaco, la placa es para estero o mono osea 50w o 100w por lo que vi tenes que puentear 1 con 2 luego usar la entrada a y b  y los parlantes g y c, todo esto es si queres mono o 100w


----------



## Andres Vergara (Oct 23, 2008)

Gracias Viktor por responder pero todavía me parece un error, no veo que tenga que ver con el modo puente o stereo. Mirando el esquema y la placa no me coincide en esa parte. Emisor de T4, ánodo de D4, negativo de C12, y C10 tienen que estar conectados a -18v y en el PCB no lo veo conectado a -V.
Avisame si me equivoco, pero puede ayudar en caso de que alguien lo arme.
Che...Alguien lo armo?!
Yo estoy en eso. Todavía no lo probé. En breve subo a ver que tal suena.


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 23, 2008)

tenes razon esa parte no esta conectada, esta bien el puente que pusiste, habra que probar nomas. cuando tenga dinero voy a realizar este. gracias


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 25, 2008)

¿Es posible emplear transistores 2N3055?, Tengo una fuente asimétrica de 42v, ¿aguantaría el montaje?.
Si conecto una fuente asimétrica entre + y -, ¿qué hago con las masas del chasis,  los apantallados de las entradas de sonido, etc.?

Un saludo a todos

Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Andres Vergara (Oct 27, 2008)

Yo creo que si se pueden usar los 3055 (para los NPN) pero tenés que usar su complementario PNP también (creo que el 2955).
En cuanto a la fuente, fijate en el segundo comentario de la página 1 (de zopilote), tenés para pinchar en un link "bestia", ese diseño es para fuente asimétrica. El negativo de la fuente no va a masa, fijate que hay una masa virtual y es ahí donde se conectan los apantallados y el chasis. No sé como sonará eso. Podría comentarlo alguien que ya lo haya armado así.
Espero haberte ayudado.
Saludos
Andrés


----------



## masqueduro (Oct 27, 2008)

Andres Vergara dijo:
			
		

> Yo creo que si se pueden usar los 3055 (para los NPN) pero tenés que usar su complementario PNP también (creo que el 2955).
> En cuanto a la fuente, fijate en el segundo comentario de la página 1 (de zopilote), tenés para pinchar en un link "bestia", ese diseño es para fuente asimétrica. El negativo de la fuente no va a masa, fijate que hay una masa virtual y es ahí donde se conectan los apantallados y el chasis. No sé como sonará eso. Podría comentarlo alguien que ya lo haya armado así.
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> Saludos
> Andrés



Muchas gracias por la aclaración, ya revisé la fuente y me quedó claro lo de las masas. En cuanto a los transistores no voy a complicarme la vida, montaré los que vienen en el esquema. 

Tienes razón, sería bueno si alguien que armó este amplificador nos contase como suena.

Un saludo
Manolo


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Abr 14, 2010)

el pcb que muestra con un error el amigo  Andres  Vergara no me coincide con el pcb que esta antes en el mismo tema en la hoja de datos escrita en polaco, yo no los ubico como si fueran el mismo alguien sabe o me dice en que me estoy equivocando, gracias

agregado mas tarde: perdon por mi falta de observacion, ya encontre y vi que son distintos.


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 28, 2010)

ojo chicos lo que pasa es que la placa en stereo (polaco)esta en posicion de ubicacion de vista lado componentes y la otra (pcb stereo en polaco) esta invertida, solo inviertanla y ya no es que haya un error en los pcb, saludos


----------

